
Challenges of real-world reinforcement learning - motivic
https://blog.acolyer.org/2020/01/13/challenges-of-real-world-rl/
======
orasis
Reinforcement learning without simulation is not feasible for complex
problems.

If you can’t simulate, stick to multi-armed bandits.

------
throwlaplace
anyone know a good survey paper about current SOA? i've read sutton&barton,
skimmed openai "Spinning Up in Deep RL". anything else out there?

~~~
hcrisp
The Deep RL Bootcamp lectures are still good and relevant:

[https://sites.google.com/view/deep-rl-
bootcamp/lectures](https://sites.google.com/view/deep-rl-bootcamp/lectures)

~~~
throwlaplace
beggars can't be choosers of course but i would prefer something to read
rather than something to watch

